
AMD and Samsung Announce Strategic Partnership - MikusR
https://news.samsung.com/global/amd-and-samsung-announce-strategic-partnership-in-ultra-low-power-high-performance-graphics-technologies
======
mooman219
So AMD licenses their RDNA stuff and Samsung pays royalties and licensing
fees. Looks pretty run of the mill.

